# New Zealanders not turning in their guns!!



## Weatherman2020

*In New Zealand, Only 530 Semi-Automatic Guns Turned In Under Ban Law, Out of Hundreds of Thousands*

New figures show gun owners are holding back on handing in their firearms, because they're waiting to hear how much the Government will pay for them

Figures released to Newstalk ZB by the New Zealand Police showed that, as of Sunday night, only 530 guns had been handed in since the ban on semi-automatic guns was finalised in early April.

There are around 250,000 licenced firearm holders in New Zealand and it's estimated as many as 300,000 guns could now be illegal.

Only 530 semi-automatic guns handed over, police say


----------



## Flash

Can you imagine in the US with tens of millions of semi autos if the stupid Moon Bats were ever able to get a ban how many would be turned in?  About four, maybe.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Flash said:


> Can you imagine in the US with tens of millions of semi autos if the stupid Moon Bats were ever able to get a ban how many would be turned in?  About four, maybe.


And about 40 million rifles bought illegally from it.


----------



## Flash

Weatherman2020 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine in the US with tens of millions of semi autos if the stupid Moon Bats were ever able to get a ban how many would be turned in?  About four, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> And about 40 million rifles bought illegally from it.
Click to expand...



The Black Market for illegal guns would be unbelievable.  The Mexicans would be doing more gun running than drugs.


----------



## Flash




----------



## pismoe

Weatherman2020 said:


> *In New Zealand, Only 530 Semi-Automatic Guns Turned In Under Ban Law, Out of Hundreds of Thousands*
> 
> New figures show gun owners are holding back on handing in their firearms, because they're waiting to hear how much the Government will pay for them
> 
> Figures released to Newstalk ZB by the New Zealand Police showed that, as of Sunday night, only 530 guns had been handed in since the ban on semi-automatic guns was finalised in early April.
> 
> There are around 250,000 licenced firearm holders in New Zealand and it's estimated as many as 300,000 guns could now be illegal.
> 
> Only 530 semi-automatic guns handed over, police say


--------------------------------   i'm not impressed as the only reason they aren't turning in the guns is because the 'wusse new zealanders' want to see how much money their rulers will pay for the guns .    I didn't look at the link but got my info from the plain wording in the OP .


----------



## pismoe

looks like the 'new zealanders' are nasty old money grubbers just like many in the USA .   There is no Freedom and RIGHTS principles involved in this ignoring of the 'lefty chicks gov' orders to disarm .


----------



## zaangalewa

No one needs semi-automatic weapons - except in case of war or terror. Such weapons are only for professionals and not for private use. New Zealand is a role model for all countries in the world, when such a terrible and unpredictable horror attack will happen. It's not over yet. I'm sure New Zealand will continue the good way. The way to heaven is a small winding road and not the US-american highway to a hell of weapons. Long live New Zealand - god bless you. I wish everyone a good travel to New Zealand and a nice visit there - in this wonderful country on the other side of the world.


----------



## M14 Shooter

As you know, knee-jerk leftists, never letting a tragedy go to waste, deliberately over-reacted to the recent mass shooting in NZ by banning 'assault weapons' with the requirement for current owners to turn in their rifles on for before Sept 30 2019.
New Zealand Parliament votes 119-1 to ban assault weapons, less than a month after a mass shooting

NZ authorities expected "tend of thousands" of these weapons to be turned intl through the buy-back program offered under the new law.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...irearms-in-guns-buy-back-scheme-idUSKCN1RN08H

As of 5/28, a whopping 530 of a supposed 300,000 guns (owned by a supposed 250,000 people) have been turned in.
Only 530 semi-automatic guns handed over, police say
https://thefreethoughtproject.com/a...uns-only-530-of-300000-people-turned-them-in/

This is New Zealand.
Imagine America.


----------



## skookerasbil

Only 700 so far......... 

https://reason.com/2019/07/08/noncompliance-kneecaps-new-zealands-gun-control-scheme/

So.....how st00pid are the gun grabbers? This same thing happened after Cuomo signed NYSAFE in 2013....nobody cared. Only 3% complied and the rest kept their firesticks. Doy......only progressives do shit with good intentions and never consider what the results might be.

Offuckingcourse the people were not going to turn their guns in!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Bout what would happen here....watching you idiot left gun grabbing loons?


----------



## skookerasbil

SassyIrishLass said:


> Bout what would happen here....watching you idiot left gun grabbing loons?




Here in New York, back in 2013, Cuomo was taking bows over his signature NYSAFE anti-gun measures which outlawed scary looking guns. How many folks complied?

*3%  *


----------



## Old Man Grumbles

"Sorry officer,<fingers crossed> I don't own any of those scary guns. I promise.


----------



## skookerasbil

What is instructive here is that if it further fodder that the progressive mind has this keen inability to connect the dots. No matter where you look be it gun control, or climate change....they keep taking bows on symbolic nonsense but in the real world, are losing decisively. Look at the disaster this past holiday weekend was........they go full bore on the anti-American stuff and Trump's poll numbers explode northward!

The gun-grabbing fAiL is the funniest though........nobody cares about any of their stuff on this


----------



## Dr Grump

skookerasbil said:


> Only 700 so far.........
> 
> https://reason.com/2019/07/08/noncompliance-kneecaps-new-zealands-gun-control-scheme/
> 
> So.....how st00pid are the gun grabbers? This same thing happened after Cuomo signed NYSAFE in 2013....nobody cared. Only 3% complied and the rest kept their firesticks. Doy......only progressives do shit with good intentions and never consider what the results might be.
> 
> Offuckingcourse the people were not going to turn their guns in!



That's because there are fuck-all guns in NZ Dipshit. Even less types of gun, too.


----------



## skookerasbil

Dr Grump said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 700 so far.........
> 
> https://reason.com/2019/07/08/noncompliance-kneecaps-new-zealands-gun-control-scheme/
> 
> So.....how st00pid are the gun grabbers? This same thing happened after Cuomo signed NYSAFE in 2013....nobody cared. Only 3% complied and the rest kept their firesticks. Doy......only progressives do shit with good intentions and never consider what the results might be.
> 
> Offuckingcourse the people were not going to turn their guns in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because there are fuck-all guns in NZ Dipshit. Even less types of gun, too.
Click to expand...



700 only s0n!!!

There are well over 1,000,000 guns in New Zealand!!

*@www.wholooksst00pid.com*


----------



## skookerasbil

God I love this forum........people in here put the bumpy cucumber right on the tee for you!!


----------



## Dr Grump

skookerasbil said:


> 700 only s0n!!!
> 
> There are well over 1,000,000 guns in New Zealand!!
> 
> *@www.wholooksst00pid.com*


Mainly owned by gun collectors, farmers and the armed forces.


----------



## Polishprince

skookerasbil said:


> Only 700 so far.........
> 
> https://reason.com/2019/07/08/noncompliance-kneecaps-new-zealands-gun-control-scheme/
> 
> So.....how st00pid are the gun grabbers? This same thing happened after Cuomo signed NYSAFE in 2013....nobody cared. Only 3% complied and the rest kept their firesticks. Doy......only progressives do shit with good intentions and never consider what the results might be.
> 
> Offuckingcourse the people were not going to turn their guns in!




Are the New Zealand police going to go door to door throughout their nation to confiscate the guns?

Search the people's houses, and do body cavity searches?


----------



## pismoe

Weatherman2020 said:


> *In New Zealand, Only 530 Semi-Automatic Guns Turned In Under Ban Law, Out of Hundreds of Thousands*
> 
> New figures show gun owners are holding back on handing in their firearms, because they're waiting to hear how much the Government will pay for them
> 
> Figures released to Newstalk ZB by the New Zealand Police showed that, as of Sunday night, only 530 guns had been handed in since the ban on semi-automatic guns was finalised in early April.
> 
> There are around 250,000 licenced firearm holders in New Zealand and it's estimated as many as 300,000 guns could now be illegal.
> 
> Only 530 semi-automatic guns handed over, police say


----------------------------------   looks to me that its only MONEY GRUBBERS looking for MORE Money before they sell or turnin the guns to the 'government' so that they can be disarmed by the 'lefty chicks' Government .  There in Nothing in this article to applaud the 'new zealander' actions based on any Principle .  Looks to me that  'new zealanders' will easily be Disarmed if the 'gov' gives them enough money .    [looks to me that 'new zealanders' are only fecking Money Grubbers] eh ??


----------



## Dr Grump

pismoe said:


> [  There in Nothing in this article to applaud the 'new zealander' actions based on any Principle .


Other than it is the will of the people


----------



## pismoe

WHAT is it that is the Will of the people that you mention DR. Grump ??


----------



## Dr Grump

pismoe said:


> WHAT is it that is the Will of the people that you mention DR. Grump ??



Vast majority of NZers want guns outlawed....


----------



## pismoe

Dr Grump said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT is it that is the Will of the people that you mention DR. Grump ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast majority of NZers want guns outlawed....
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------  Yeah ,  no RIGHTS in 'new zealand' for the 'new Zealand 'subjects' I guess eh ??      I should have suspected    DR. Grump .


----------



## Dr Grump

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------------------  Yeah ,  no RIGHTS in 'new zealand' for the 'new Zealand 'subjects' I guess eh ??      I should have suspected    DR. Grump .



more than happy to compare our rights from our respective countries. I find NZ more free than you'll ever be. Oh, sure on PAPER, you're 'more' free. In reality??? ppfftttttt....


----------



## pismoe

Dr Grump said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------  Yeah ,  no RIGHTS in 'new zealand' for the 'new Zealand 'subjects' I guess eh ??      I should have suspected    DR. Grump .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more than happy to compare our rights from our respective countries. I find NZ more free than you'll ever be. Oh, sure on PAPER, you're 'more' free. In reality??? ppfftttttt....
Click to expand...

--------------------------------    poor guy , seems to me that you also suffer from the SUBJECT mentality   DR, Grump .


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Weatherman2020 said:


> *In New Zealand, Only 530 Semi-Automatic Guns Turned In Under Ban Law, Out of Hundreds of Thousands*
> 
> New figures show gun owners are holding back on handing in their firearms, because they're waiting to hear how much the Government will pay for them
> 
> Figures released to Newstalk ZB by the New Zealand Police showed that, as of Sunday night, only 530 guns had been handed in since the ban on semi-automatic guns was finalised in early April.
> 
> There are around 250,000 licenced firearm holders in New Zealand and it's estimated as many as 300,000 guns could now be illegal.
> 
> Only 530 semi-automatic guns handed over, police say



*because they're waiting to hear how much the Government will pay for them*

I got a feeling thats not entirely the case


----------



## skye

Good to hear New Zealanders are NOT  turning in their guns.

Why should them? 

That goes to show New Zealanders  are waking up too! they know what kind of scum Ardern is!

They are waking up to that Jacinda Ardern Globalist piece of scum, that they have for Prime minister.....that Clinton poodle !!


----------



## pismoe

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In New Zealand, Only 530 Semi-Automatic Guns Turned In Under Ban Law, Out of Hundreds of Thousands*
> 
> New figures show gun owners are holding back on handing in their firearms, because they're waiting to hear how much the Government will pay for them
> 
> Figures released to Newstalk ZB by the New Zealand Police showed that, as of Sunday night, only 530 guns had been handed in since the ban on semi-automatic guns was finalised in early April.
> 
> There are around 250,000 licenced firearm holders in New Zealand and it's estimated as many as 300,000 guns could now be illegal.
> 
> Only 530 semi-automatic guns handed over, police say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *because they're waiting to hear how much the Government will pay for them*
> 
> I got a feeling thats not entirely the case
Click to expand...

------------------------   maybe , maybe not , I hope that you are correct but according to the article it makes it sound like 'new zealanders, can be bought off for money which is DISPICABLE in my opinion DYankee ,


----------



## Dr Grump

pismoe said:


> --------------------------------    poor guy , seems to me that you also suffer from the SUBJECT mentality   DR, Grump .



I see you won't take me up on my offer. Don't blame ya...


----------



## Dr Grump

pismoe said:


> ------------------------   maybe , maybe not , I hope that you are correct but according to the article it makes it sound like 'new zealanders, can be bought off for money which is DISPICABLE in my opinion DYankee ,



Yeah, that's it... <rolls eyes>...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

pismoe said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In New Zealand, Only 530 Semi-Automatic Guns Turned In Under Ban Law, Out of Hundreds of Thousands*
> 
> New figures show gun owners are holding back on handing in their firearms, because they're waiting to hear how much the Government will pay for them
> 
> Figures released to Newstalk ZB by the New Zealand Police showed that, as of Sunday night, only 530 guns had been handed in since the ban on semi-automatic guns was finalised in early April.
> 
> There are around 250,000 licenced firearm holders in New Zealand and it's estimated as many as 300,000 guns could now be illegal.
> 
> Only 530 semi-automatic guns handed over, police say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *because they're waiting to hear how much the Government will pay for them*
> 
> I got a feeling thats not entirely the case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------   maybe , maybe not , I hope that you are correct but according to the article it makes it sound like 'new zealanders, can be bought off for money which is DISPICABLE in my opinion DYankee ,
Click to expand...



We'll see if they're men or mice soon enough. Everyone should have a plan to hide weapons ..For instance like planting random scrap metal  all over your property will keep those metal detectors busy for awhile  all while having a cache stashed somewhere else

For those SHTF  days back ups and redundancy are your friends

I ain't turning in shit  ..If it ever came to it 

a lot of people around here feel the same way


----------



## pismoe

Dr Grump said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------   maybe , maybe not , I hope that you are correct but according to the article it makes it sound like 'new zealanders, can be bought off for money which is DISPICABLE in my opinion DYankee ,
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------    well , if they are waiting to see if they can get MORE money for their soon to be Confiscated Guns they are not with holding guns from 'government' based on any Principle of Freedom and Liberty  .      They are simply MONEY GRUBBERS  DR. Grump .
> Yeah, that's it... <rolls eyes>...
Click to expand...


----------

